# Are you worth your salary???



## rcoll (May 13, 2002)

try this and discover just how much of a pay rise you really deserve

by the way i got 18/25 i reckon i deserve at least another Â£50,000, Maybe then i could afford a TTV6??

http://money.guardian.co.uk/work/iq...,589301,00.html


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2003)

er... the link ain't working ???


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2003)

http://money.guardian.co.uk/work/iqtest/0,1456,589301,00.html

Try this...got 116 score and a coefficient of 1 - which is great news as it means I'm underpaid!! Time for a chat with ma bosses [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> http://money.guardian.co.uk/work/iqtest/0,1456,589301,00.html
> 
> Try this...got 116 score and a coefficient of 1 - which is great news as it means I'm underpaid!! Time for a chat with ma bosses [smiley=argue.gif]


I can just imagine the expression on my bosses face and his comment when I tell hime that I see shapes particluarly well and this means I can add more value at work and should therefore be paid more........ [smiley=huh2.gif]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> Your results
> 
> You got 19 questions right out of a possible 25. This gives you a cash/cleverness coefficient of...
> 
> ...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Good on you Kell. Now print this page out and give it to your boss!! See if your salary is increased by a coefficient of 8!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Ruffles (May 6, 2002)

Hmmm

I got 22 answers right out of a possible 25.

The numbers took ages but the shapes I found very easy.

Actually, I wonder if they considered that some of their questions might have more than one correct answer. Maybe we should put them to the test neh?

In any case, I understood the IQ rating system to work this way, that an IQ of 100 meant having an average IQ based on the population at large. This in my books would be equivalent to being a moron. It's certainly not what I got headukated for!

Am I being thick?

;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

A good IQ test can only provide correct results when it is tried within a specific time frame.

I am sure that we can get most of the questions right if you had a couple of hours to think...but this is not the correct assessment.

It has to be tried within a small period of time.

Sorry Ruffles...but you are thick!!  ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

So you reckon that I should go in to my boss and tell him that the Â£15,000,000 a week they give me at the moment isn't enough then?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> Your results
> 
> You got 22 questions right out of a possible 25. This gives you a cash/cleverness coefficient of...
> 
> ...


 ;D unfortunately as my company are part way through a redundancy program, I'll NOT be informing my boss ;D ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

So why don't you tell us how you did, Vlastan??
btw: I only got 23 right :'( :'( but as an engineer I've never been good with figures


----------



## streetka1234 (Apr 14, 2005)

> You got 20 questions right out of a possible 25. This gives you a cash/cleverness coefficient of...
> 
> 8
> It's official. Your IQ is significantly more powerful than the average for your salary bracket. Demand a pay rise while you still have your faculties.


not bad, as i am still a student!hehe, and im not earning 50K, which is what i put! 8) well at least i will know to ask for more than that when i graduate!hehe


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

nutts said:


> > Your results
> >
> > You got 22 questions right out of a possible 25. This gives you a cash/cleverness coefficient of...
> >
> ...


ARGHHHHH THIS WASN'T NUTTS :x


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I thought htis was a new test so I took it again, and bizarrely got 19 again.

At least I'm consistent - which is more than can be said for them.

Last time they said it was a cleverness ratign of 8, this time it says 10.

Everyone esle's wages have obvioulsy gone up. :roll:



> Your results
> 
> You got 19 questions right out of a possible 25. This gives you a cash/cleverness coefficient of...
> 
> ...


----------



## narb (Oct 29, 2006)

I got 22/25, and my coefficient was a staggering 17, bastards !

Like that other fella, the numbers took me ages but the shapes were a piece of piss, despite the fact that I studied Maths at Uni. Strange.


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

Aaaaaargh resurrecting an ancient thread!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

:twisted:


----------

